# Poulan 3400



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Poulan 3400 chainsaw. The gas tank has no fuel or breather lines.

Does anybody know where I can buy the duckbill breather, fuel line, and any fittings that are used with this tank. The tank is good, and I would hate to spend $32 plus freight to get a whole new fuel tank assembly if I can re-plumb this thing myself.

Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Duck Bill Valve*

The Poulan / Weedeater part number you need is 530026119 (26119) and should be available from just about any Poulan dealer or you can order it from Sears. 

Any small engine shop should also be able to supply you with fuel line as well. 
The size fuel hose you need is I/D 3/32" X 3/16" OD


----------

